# Report: Lakers will Sign Barbosa?



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This report is in Portuguese. But here is the roughly Google aided translation. If someone else wants to do better please do. 


> On the wall of the Gymnasium Helium Mauritius, the headquarters of Flamengo in Rio de Janeiro, the photo of the wing-guard Leandro Barbosa wearing the shirt of the club has not yet been withdrawn. But that does not mean that the player, who has trained in Crimson-Black while on vacation in Brazil, is back on the team that defended last year during the NBA strike. *He follows in negotiations with league franchises and agrees to receive the minimum wage to play in the almighty Los Angeles Lakers.
> *
> - The negotiation is still hot. The Nash (Steve, Canadian owner) even sent me a message telling me to go. I said I was just connect to my agents. During the London Olympics, it was even hotter and I got to talk with Kobe (Bryant). *Now, for me to go, the Lakers need to dispose of a shipowner (terrible translation im sure). To play there, or a good team, it's worth hitting the minimum wage - Leandrinho said.*
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Would be a very soild addition. 

He can be a bit of a chucker, but he brings a lot of offense with him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wouldn't mind him. Rumors are that we are shopping Duhon and Blake. Wouldn't mind us picking up Barbosa for the minimum. He played well during the Olympics and he can play both guard positions too.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, I have been very underwhelmed witht he guard play other than Nash. I think Barbosa would be a fine addition. The question is, how do we dump Duhon or Blake? Do you think the Lakers are willing to just waive these guys? The payroll is so high already, Im sure that the Busses cant be thrilled with adding even more.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

LB is terrible point guard, so you might want to hang on to Steve Blake.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

HE cant be much worse than Blake has been for us.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

as a point guard? sure he can - they'd be better off finding someone else who can do that off the bench if they're going to add someone but with all the guaranteed contracts they have already I find this rumor highly suspect


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Was reading that Barbosa actually posted a higher PER playing PG than he did playing SG FWIW. Obviously PER isnt the end all be all.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He's obviously an upgrade over Duhon and Blake no matter how much you might dislike his game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Was reading that Barbosa actually posted a higher PER playing PG than he did playing SG FWIW. Obviously PER isnt the end all be all.


in one of his highest PER seasons he averaged 18% ast% but that's kind of deceptive because he also shot lights out from behind the arc that year so his PER was more impacted by high EFG% than assists (and he only averaged 4 apg in 32 mpg that year which was his highest ever apg) 

In general I'd say there's a difference between saying he played in the PG slot and he played like a PG - he is much more likely to terminate possessions with a shot than a dish


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> He's obviously an upgrade over Duhon and Blake no matter how much you might dislike his game.


he is an upgrade but not as much of one as you seem to think and not necessarily in a way they need upgrading and at what cost? they already have 13 or 14 guaranteed contracts to fill 15 roster slots - who doesnt make the team? if they only have one roster spot and it is either barbosa or sacre I would definitely have second thoughts going into this season with both Howard and Hill dealing with back issues given their current roster


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bad signing if true. Does LA really need a high usage player off the bench? Especially with their new offense, this signing just seems counterproductive. Meeks and Goudelock are there to jack up 3's, and Duhon/Blake have better PG skills and defense than Barbosa. Barbosa was absolutely torched by a banged up D-Wade in the playoffs. The Pacers bought into him because they thought they could use a guard off the bench who could get into the lane. He worked some games, and others, he was just atrocious. Does LA really need that?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need scoring in the back court. Someone who can create their own shot. Goudelock can't really create his own offense and hes undersized at the 2. Meeks can to an extent but he still more of a spot up shooter. What I like about Barbosa is that he can syphon a few minutes at the PG slot if Blake or Nash are in foul trouble or we can play him as Kobe's main backup. He can also play at the two with Nash at the point while Kobe slides to the SF slot if necessary. I still say we should keep one of Blake or Duhon though. Don't want to see Morris get any minutes right now. Sacre at this point has to make the team though. Don't know if this injury to Hill will flare up again later requiring surgery.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they do need to improve offensively off the bench but Barbosa is kind of an inefficient chucker and not much else at this point in his career - I still think what they really could use is someone off the bench to run the offense and get the other players involved


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @WojYahooNBA: Free agent guard Leandro Barbosa has reached agreement on a one-year deal with the Boston Celtics, league sources tell Yahoo! Sports.


Welp... I didn't want him anyways...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the league just said Fish could resign and rumor has it they're looking to move Duhon or Blake


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp... I didn't want him anyways...


That will be the last time I post an article I don't understand!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Seuss said:


> LB is terrible point guard, so you might want to hang on to Steve Blake.


Yep. But as the backup SG, main offensive weapon on the second unit, he would have been a great fit.

It's too bad they didn't get him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

like he was with the pacers? I think we're fine with Meeks as our back-up 2


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> like he was with the pacers? I think we're fine with Meeks as our back-up 2


The Pacers had Collison and Hill exchanging as the backup guard when Barbosa was on the team.


You compare that to Meeks? Barbosa is such a better player that I don't even know where to begin explaining. 



I mean please. At least try to have some semblance of understanding next time you try to blast a team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> The Pacers had Collison and Hill exchanging as the backup guard when Barbosa was on the team.
> 
> 
> You compare that to Meeks? Barbosa is such a better player that I don't even know where to begin explaining.
> ...


you think Barbosa at this stage in his career is better than Meeks (hint: one of them can play defense and actually hit a shot)? and you want to be insulting? I'm guessing you've been overdoing it with the molsen yet again


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> you think Barbosa at this stage in his career is better than Meeks (hint: one of them can play defense and actually hit a shot)? and you want to be insulting? I'm guessing you've been overdoing it with the molsen yet again


Its not even close.


If there were more than 3 people that frequented this website, you'd be laughed off the internet.


In short, quit drinking Laker kool aid and pull your head out of your ass. There's no argument to make for Jodie Meeks over Barbosa. Especially not in a win now situation like the Lakers.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Its not even close.
> 
> 
> If there were more than 3 people that frequented this website, you'd be laughed off the internet.
> ...


um defense, size and athleticism, efficiency, youth

but otherwise spot on as usual cannuck


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Meeks is a spot-up shooter at the NBA level, and that's it. I actually like him, and thought he'd be a good fit in a number of places this summer, but don't pretend that he has a competent all-around game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Meeks is a spot-up shooter at the NBA level, and that's it. I actually like him, and thought he'd be a good fit in a number of places this summer, but don't pretend that he has a competent all-around game.


he's a better defender than Barbosa is by a long shot and he's not exactly Jason Kapono so maybe you should do a little less pretending yourself


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Kobe's actively campaigning to get Meeks knocked down to third on the depth chart at shooting guard. Meeks is a good jump-shooter who's limited in most other facets of the game, which is why he fell into the second round, was given up on my Milwaukee, and was allowed to walk by Philly. You aren't significantly better off with either player: Meeks is the better shooter, Barbosa's faster and a better ball-handler, neither is any good on defense.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Kobe is campaigning against Meeks? Thats the first Ive heard of this.

We have Meeks, we didnt get Barbosa. I would have liked to have both. I dont see the point in arguing their relative strengths because its a moot point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The point is any level headed fan realizes Meeks vs Barbosa isn't even close.

This is coming from a guy who has, for some odd reason, found himself defending the Lakers on this forum more often than not, and was also very critical of Barbosa last season.


The point is, I don't do well with bias fans.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think when (if?) Hill and Howard get healthy the Lakers bench will look a little better... the problem is mainly though that Jamison is the only one that is good at creating his own shot. Glock, Ebanks and CDR are the next best 3 and if either of them are the second option on your second unit...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think when (if?) Hill and Howard get healthy the Lakers bench will look a little better... the problem is mainly though that Jamison is the only one that is good at creating his own shot. Glock, Ebanks and CDR are the next best 3 and if either of them are the second option on your second unit...


That's how I saw it. There are a lot of times you'll want to scream at the television, but Barbosa can make his own shot.


He would have been a great fit for the Lakers bench. Especially with so many leader type players on the roster who could have held his chucker personality in line.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

elcap15 said:


> Kobe is campaigning against Meeks? Thats the first Ive heard of this.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/lakersnow/la-sp-ln-kobe-bryant-smush-parker-kwame-brown-jodie-meeks-20121011,0,1306340.story



> As Bryant sat out of Wednesday's game because of a strained right shoulder, Lakers Coach Mike Brown penciled in Jodie Meeks as his backup and suggested he has the edge over Devin Ebanks at that spot. Bryant wouldn't buy that premise for a simple reason.
> 
> "That's not fair," Bryant said. "Jodie has to guard me every damn day in practice. He isn't looking too good."
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kobe always says stuff to make me like him less. 

Being one of the best players in the last 20 years, beating up on a fringe player isn't something to boast about. It just makes him look... pathetic I guess would be the word.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think you guys interpreted those comments very differently than I did.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

e-monk said:


> you think Barbosa at this stage in his career is better than *Meeks (hint: one of them can play defense* and actually hit a shot)? and you want to be insulting? I'm guessing you've been overdoing it with the molsen yet again


meeks can play defense? thats funny. None of them can play defense, and while meeks can hit shots barbosa can speed his way to the basket driving, problem with LB is he is an undersized SG, so the team suffers a lot defensively because other SGs(sometimes even PGs) can post him up with ease.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bottom line is, the Lakers would pretty clearly be better with Barbosa over Meeks.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Madstrike said:


> meeks can play defense? thats funny. None of them can play defense, and while meeks can hit shots barbosa can speed his way to the basket driving, problem with LB is he is an undersized SG, so the team suffers a lot defensively because other SGs(sometimes even PGs) can post him up with ease.


yeah, so first off the issue was meeks vs barbosa, 'is meeks a better defender than barbosa?' and the answer is... yes, meeks can play defense about 10 times better than barbosa - second off, I really dont care where barbosa decides to miss his shots from, he still misses them - I mean you do know that barbosa shot sub 40% from inside the arc last year right? .399999 repeating, less than, < etc


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What a stupid debate.

Hey, who is better? Rob Sacre or Joel Anthony?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

who is better? you or doctor drippy?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's a tool but his douche mentality as a leader brought this team to three straight finals appearences and two championships - it's a tad difficult to complain considering the results.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

e-monk said:


> yeah, so first off the issue was meeks vs barbosa, 'is meeks a better defender than barbosa?' and the answer is... yes, meeks can play defense about 10 times better than barbosa - second off, I really dont care where barbosa decides to miss his shots from, he still misses them - I mean you do know that barbosa shot sub 40% from inside the arc last year right? .399999 repeating, less than, < etc


your making it look like meeks is a good defender, while he blows at it, agreed on everything else.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> What a stupid debate.
> 
> Hey, who is better? Rob Sacre or Joel Anthony?


I guess Barbosa is Anthony in this case.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Madstrike said:


> your making it look like meeks is a good defender, while he blows at it, agreed on everything else.


ok first (again) for the sake of this particular argument all he has to be is a better defender than barbosa, you are probably a better defender than barbosa

and second that's not what the stats say - he's an average to marginally better than average defender, which is a far cry from 'blows at it'


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> I guess Barbosa is Anthony in this case.


if anthony were 48


----------

